# opinions wanted!



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

been thinking about painting my rims to charcoal. Should I keep the original or paint? Calipers will be painted gloss black no matter what. bottom pic is untouched, top is photochopped.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Keep it...*



BlendNo27 said:


> been thinking about painting my rims to charcoal. Should I keep the original or paint? Calipers will be painted gloss black no matter what. bottom pic is untouched, top is photochopped.




I like the way it looks now, don't change a thing. Paint the calipers red if you want though. Silver cars with red calipers look good IMO.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Yeah I like the stock color.Unless you are trying to make people turn their heads they look great.Having them painted will make all the wrong people looking at your car.(thieves)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Silver looks much better. Then again, maybe it's just the photochop.
My car is silver and I have gunmetal wheels. I think they look nice.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

It depends on the wheels too though.More spokes and I think the gunmetal would be sick.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, I wish I had a pic of my car. I have these wheels:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nice tomorrow my new wheels come in I wish I had a digicam:








for the NX in 15" wrapped in Ziex 512 :thumbup: 
Im diggin your wheels too :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Car looks DAMN good. I really like the stillen skirts on it. Back to the rims......silver.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the silver wheels look better, since it's a silver car. gloss black calipers are cool in my book. Ever think of powdercoating the wheels and calipers? They can do some pretty cool things with powdercoat these days. Check it out: http://www.columbiacoatings.com/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think the silver looks great as it is no need to change a thing.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I also vote silver. Charcoal would be a change of pace, but I like silver rims. Especially on a silver B14. It looks right the way it sits now to me.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Thx for the opinions guys. I just wanted a cheap mod to do as I have had these rims since I bought the car new. Vote rules: silver it is! :thumbup: . About the calipers, I chose gloss black bec I think red is bordering on ricism (new word fellas). Again thx for the inputs.


----------

